# linking against non-libc uuid libraries



## noahdesu (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm having some issue porting a package that uses uuid_compare (as well as some other UUID functions). In particular, I have e2fsprogs-uuid installed and am using the correct headers when building.

However, uuid_compare from e2fsprogs-uuid is not compatible with the uuid_compare in libc. Unfortunately the symbols are the same and the libc version is being used at run-time.

I looked through several packages that have dependencies on e2fsprogs-uuid, and didn't see any of them dealing with similar issues.

Any pointers on how to handle this, or references to packages that have a solution?


----------

